# Defects on Michael Kors Hamilton bags...



## babidollface

Can anyone else share their stories?

After just 20 days of owning the Michael Kors Hamilton tote, I discovered scratches on the silver hardware. Of course, this was due to no fault of my own as the lock automatically rubs against the handle it hangs onto and so does the chain on both handles. I don't mind the latter, but the former makes the bag look unsightly. 

I would have appreciated being pre-warned about this as I could have done something to prevent it. For instance, I could have taken off the lock or tied it in place or placed an invisible plastic protector around the hardware on which the lock hangs on. I took it to a Michael Kors store and was told to go to the original store at which I purchased it and talk to the manager. Do you think I would be able to have my bag repaired without paying anything? Will they exchange it for another bag?

Secondly, has anyone used the protective spray? Did you have to do it yourself or did they do it for you? Does it really protect against snow and rain? And how often do you have to use it?


----------



## babidollface

I find it interesting that no one else has experienced this problem even though the Sales Associate I talked to said it was fairly pedestrian.


----------



## coronita

I've only been using my bag for a little under a week, but I would imagine it would be a common thing. You are bound to end up banging the lock on a doorway or other items.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Actually I can relate to this...I ordered my Hamilton bag from Zappos and it already CAME with a few scratches...you all can imagine how angry I was about that. Little ones on the lock...some weird stuff INSIDE the lock..(tried to get it out with a q tip), a little scratch on the leather underneath the strap that's in the front with the lock... drove me nuts. 

I think it's worth taking it to the store and inquiring about it since you didn't buy it all that long ago...I haven't used any products yet but would be willing to hear other's opinions as I'm having a similar problem... Best of luck to you and let us know how it goes!!


----------



## babidollface

I have babied my bag since I bought it. The scratching is only in places where the hardware is connected to another hardware piece. It's really unsightly and I would prefer it if they replaced it so that I could use it without the lock to prevent scratching.


----------



## babidollface

missbrasilnyc said:


> Actually I can relate to this...I ordered my Hamilton bag from Zappos and it already CAME with a few scratches...you all can imagine how angry I was about that. Little ones on the lock...some weird stuff INSIDE the lock..(tried to get it out with a q tip), a little scratch on the leather underneath the strap that's in the front with the lock... drove me nuts.
> 
> I think it's worth taking it to the store and inquiring about it since you didn't buy it all that long ago...I haven't used any products yet but would be willing to hear other's opinions as I'm having a similar problem... Best of luck to you and let us know how it goes!!



Thanks!  I hope they do something about it.


----------



## altkb

crap. now i'm paranoid. i looked at my hamilton and it has scratches from the lock rubbing against the plate. i cannot unsee. *frownies*

anyone know if we can buff out scratches?

it's a shame hamilton doesn't have the plastic covering over the hardware plates like the wallets and wristlets have for their name plates.

i once had a mk bag that had a huge gold buckle plate on it that had a large and very distinct scratch on it. i bought it for the size and the price (70% off + 20% off), but the scratch was really bothersome to look at. i think if that bothers you, it doesn't hurt to try to go back to the store and see what they say. hopefully they don't think you're being nitpicky but you're the one who has to live with it.
as for that bag, even with such a great deal, i had to return it because it made me learn that i'm allergic to calf hair. who knew?


----------



## iluvbags1120

I've had my bag for a couple of months now, I haven't noticed any scratches, but I'll start being more careful now. I noticed that my lock doesn't work that great, but since I really don't plan to use it, I just didn't worry about it.


----------



## lunnul

My MK has a big dangling "MK" charm that bangs against everything that I walk too close too. At first I was super concerned but now I just don't care that much. It is super scratch but you can't really see it unless you are looking for the scratches. I love my bag anyway  If they don't do anything about it at the store I hope it doesn't get super bad to the point you don't like the bag anymore :\


----------



## babidollface

Well, I really do like the bag. It's practical and it's a classic, it's certainly a staple among the models. I just wish I was pre-warned about the scratching so I could prevent it somehow. I'm going today and I really hope they do something since they do offer a 1 year warranty.


----------



## babidollface

Well, they didn't do anything. She said that there was no way that I could get a new bag and that she could recommend a cobbler, but I'd have to foot the bill. 

This is contrary to their 1 year warranty policy:
Handbags are protected from the original date of purchase by a one-year limited warranty (proof of purchase required). If the handbag or small leather good proves to be defective in material or workmanship under normal use anytime within the first year, we will repair or replace the item free of charge with same or comparable product. Defective handbags will not be returned to customer.

It has been 24 days since the original purchase and there was nothing they could do for me. I definitely will not be shopping at Michael Kors anymore.


----------



## iluvbags1120

Since its been less than 30 days can you just return ir?


----------



## iluvbags1120

iluvbags1120 said:
			
		

> Since its been less than 30 days can you just return ir?



It?


----------



## darcy-0702

I've had my luggage with silver hardware for about 2 years now. I can barely see any scratches at all anywhere. I don't use it everyday but it is in rotation with about 4 other bags.


----------



## babidollface

iluvbags1120 said:


> Since its been less than 30 days can you just return ir?



No, it's only exchange at that point and on unused merchandise.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

babidollface said:


> Well, they didn't do anything. She said that there was no way that I could get a new bag and that she could recommend a cobbler, but I'd have to foot the bill.
> 
> This is contrary to their 1 year warranty policy:
> Handbags are protected from the original date of purchase by a one-year limited warranty (proof of purchase required). If the handbag or small leather good proves to be defective in material or workmanship under normal use anytime within the first year, we will repair or replace the item free of charge with same or comparable product. Defective handbags will not be returned to customer.
> 
> It has been 24 days since the original purchase and there was nothing they could do for me. I definitely will not be shopping at Michael Kors anymore.




I understand your frustration completely but I have a question... what you cited there, isn't it saying that it's covered in the event that the handbag "proves to be defective"? I mean would a lock hitting the hardware and leaving scratches count as "defective"? Not trying to argue against you or anything but I'm just curious as to what counts as defective you know? It's good to know.


----------



## babidollface

missbrasilnyc said:


> I understand your frustration completely but I have a question... what you cited there, isn't it saying that it's covered in the event that the handbag "proves to be defective"? I mean would a lock hitting the hardware and leaving scratches count as "defective"? Not trying to argue against you or anything but I'm just curious as to what counts as defective you know? It's good to know.



I would think so since there is no way to control the lock moving around on the little bar and scratching it in the process. It didn't happen because of something I did or had control over. 

I really do like this bag and am starting to get over the scratches because they are not as visible unless you go close to the bag, but I am disappointed with the customer service though. 

Honestly, to hear that "scratching is common" is not really comforting. The whole reason we purchase designer bags and other items is because the brand boasts high quality and we should expect nothing less.


----------



## Jijaho

I have a new Colette bag that I've never been able to carry because the shoulder strap is missing!  So, I contacted customer service about a replacement strap.  This was their reply:

"Thank you for contacting Michael Kors. 

Unfortunately, at this time we are unable to fulfill your request.  We do not carry and replacement parts or hardware.

Kind regards, 

Customer Service 
MICHAEL KORS"

I do not buy brands that do not stand behind their products or offer replacement parts, so I'm done with MK 

Good luck and I hope that you have better luck resolving your issues with MK!


----------



## rhialouise

Just beware buying from Michael Kors Outlet ! INSPECT THEM REALLY WELL , SPECIALLY the INTERIOR PART OF THE BAG ! REMOVED ALL PAPER stuffing  BEFORE YOU DECIDE TO PURCHASE. 
Michael kors policy is no return/exchange on sale items but they wont tell you that.
Although it was stated on their receipt that 30 days return policy on unworn/unused items if not satisfied.Even if it was defective !

So I bought this   bag Michael travel Jetset in pink SAFFIANO dated 10/22/12 and it was on sale for 50% off  and it was beautiful .
When I get home and removed all paper stuffing inside , I noticed that the interior was lined w/ glue and very sticky! So I went back to Michael kors the next day  to exchange it and stated my concern .
The sales associate said , unfortunately they cannot accept my return because sale is final .
I was surprised the bag they sold me has glued all over and I cannot return it .
they said its normal! what the heck , I don't think so Michael kors wants to represent their product that way .
So I told them , why u didn't tell me that it has glue and instead - no body wants to use bag w/ glue and sticky.
So basically they are selling some defective products and wont tell you that .
At the end of a very long argument over this bag, I finally got my refund and will never shop at MICHAEL KORS MIROMAR OUTLET again . They are only good in selling products - but when it comes to returning items they will offer you the most poor customer service you would ever think in your entire life !


----------



## Littlejo00

Regarding metal hardware on bags: I have hesitated buying bags with a lot of hardware because of the possibility of scratching or banging against things. That being said, I did purchase a Hamilton satchel with the knowledge that it won't remain pristine no matter how careful I am. It's like having a car. Despite your best intentions, it will ultimately scratch. Unless you have titanium hardware, scratching is inevitable. If this normal wear is unacceptable, try to find a bag with a minimum of hardware. As for the defective outlet bag, it's a shame they argued with you over what was clearly unacceptable. However, outlet means outlet. I think these companies use outlets for overstocks and merchandise that may have certain defects. They will argue that it's a deal and therefore the burden is on you for accepting the merchandise "as is". Therefore it's important to carefully examine what you're about to buy: hardware, zippers, stitching and quality of the material used. The bottom line is "vote with your feet." Companies do not seem to understand that one unhappy customer is much more damaging to them than scores of people who are satisfied. That's a shame. I am relatively new to Michael Kors but if I buy something that doesn't live up to my expectations of quality and durability, I won't stay a customer for long! There's a lot of competition out there! If you're upset, why don't you write a letter to Corporate? MK himself deserves to know how his customers are being treated. (End of my rant!)


----------



## rhialouise

Littlejo00 said:


> Regarding metal hardware on bags: I have hesitated buying bags with a lot of hardware because of the possibility of scratching or banging against things. That being said, I did purchase a Hamilton satchel with the knowledge that it won't remain pristine no matter how careful I am. It's like having a car. Despite your best intentions, it will ultimately scratch. Unless you have titanium hardware, scratching is inevitable. If this normal wear is unacceptable, try to find a bag with a minimum of hardware. As for the defective outlet bag, it's a shame they argued with you over what was clearly unacceptable. However, outlet means outlet. I think these companies use outlets for overstocks and merchandise that may have certain defects. They will argue that it's a deal and therefore the burden is on you for accepting the merchandise "as is". Therefore it's important to carefully examine what you're about to buy: hardware, zippers, stitching and quality of the material used. The bottom line is "vote with your feet." Companies do not seem to understand that one unhappy customer is much more damaging to them than scores of people who are satisfied. That's a shame. I am relatively new to Michael Kors but if I buy something that doesn't live up to my expectations of quality and durability, I won't stay a customer for long! There's a lot of competition out there! If you're upset, why don't you write a letter to Corporate? MK himself deserves to know how his customers are being treated. (End of my rant!)



Yes , I did sent a email to corporate office "NO ACTION PLAN" at all .I also tried to call them , no answer "JUST VOICE MAIL" .
What i find more annoying is , the manager went to my work office & complained about this .
Now I have more reasons not to look or even shop at their location .How rude is that to follow me in the work office !
So , WARNING WARNING to those who will buy / VISIT a location of  MICHAEL KORS OUTLET ESTERO FLORIDA , INSPECT YOUR ITEMS Before you PAY!


----------



## Littlejo00

I found a website called ecorporateoffices.com. The official address of Michael Kors is 11 W 42nd St, New York, NY 10018. Why don't you just write a letter, and see what happens? At least you should get a reply in writing!


----------



## rhialouise

Littlejo00 said:


> I found a website called ecorporateoffices.com. The official address of Michael Kors is 11 W 42nd St, New York, NY 10018. Why don't you just write a letter, and see what happens? At least you should get a reply in writing!


thank you very much , I will do that ! & we will see what will happen


----------



## Littlejo00

You're welcome! Hope you get some satisfaction. Keep us posted.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

On the hardware scratching issue, I don't see scratches as a "defect". If the hardware chips, that's a different story. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Ms.Qi

All hardware scratches after a while. same as rings,watches...I have two hamiltons both has scratches now on the lock plate, not so much the lock itself, but there is nothing you can do about it. so just ignore those little flaws and enjoy your beautiful bag, no one is going to look at your hardware so close as yourself do


----------



## babidollface

After a few months of owning the MK Hamilton Tote, I believe that this bag will only retain its quality as an everyday-bag if you literally baby it. It is one of the most practical bags out there and also looks chic with all my outfits. The scratches from the lock are still there, but hardly noticeable from a distance.

Therefore, I have concluded that this bag is worth it. The only downside to it is seeing every other girl on public transportation with it.


----------



## chicNclassy

i bought the hamilton grommet bags last year and a few months ago i noticed that the lock had a bunch of scratches on it and it was chipping. i have used the bag a handful of times as i have a ton of bags and i use almost a different one everyday. i figured it was just something that happens over time so i didnt think of asking MK if they could do something about it.


----------



## patentgleams

I carried it one day and didn't appreciate the scratches

I unhooked my lock and switched the straps so the plain leather is on top of the brass plate. Can't scratch metal if metal doesn't touch. The lock still swings but the leather is much more forgiving.


----------



## Paleofroses

Btw have u experienced having fading parts or spots on your mk gold tote? Im planning to purchase one but quite afraid it might get faded over time


----------



## xoMICAH

babidollface said:


> Well, they didn't do anything. She said that there was no way that I could get a new bag and that she could recommend a cobbler, but I'd have to foot the bill.
> 
> This is contrary to their 1 year warranty policy:
> Handbags are protected from the original date of purchase by a one-year limited warranty (proof of purchase required). If the handbag or small leather good proves to be defective in material or workmanship under normal use anytime within the first year, we will repair or replace the item free of charge with same or comparable product. Defective handbags will not be returned to customer.
> 
> It has been 24 days since the original purchase and there was nothing they could do for me. I definitely will not be shopping at Michael Kors anymore.


same thing happened to me!! I agree.. I am disappointed with their customer service! Never purchasing an MK ever again


----------



## golden_goddess

I'm planning on purchasing a Hamilton and was also concerned about the scratches and fading of the hardware.  So is it safe to say that the plate/lock will inevitably end up with scratches, and does any of the gold hardware fade over time?


----------



## ubo22

golden_goddess said:


> I'm planning on purchasing a Hamilton and was also concerned about the scratches and fading of the hardware.  So is it safe to say that the plate/lock will inevitably end up with scratches, and does any of the gold hardware fade over time?


I, too, am planning on purchasing a Hamilton and decided to protect the hardware as soon as I get it.  You can either put some clear tape on the hardware under the lock to prevent the metal-on-metal scratching or, like I did with one of my LV bags, you can cut out a piece from an iPad screen protector to match the size of the metal plate and then adhere it to the metal plate just like you would adhere a screen protector to an iPad or iPhone.  It takes a bit of work to get the screen protector piece cut out to the exact right size, but once it's on there, it will pretty much stay on forever until you want to take it off.  It will prevent the lock from scratching the metal plate underneath it and causing the metal to fade/flake over time, but it won't prevent the lock from getting scratched from other external objects.  To deal with scratches/fading/flaking on the lock, you'd just need to replace it occasionally.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

patentgleams said:


> I carried it one day and didn't appreciate the scratches
> 
> I unhooked my lock and switched the straps so the plain leather is on top of the brass plate. Can't scratch metal if metal doesn't touch. The lock still swings but the leather is much more forgiving.



Great tip! I never would have thought of that!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Great tip to use the phone protective layer! I just recieved my Hamilton and haven't used it yet.  Nice to know I can protect it


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Great tip to use the phone protective layer! I just recieved my Hamilton and haven't used it yet.  Nice to know I can protect it


Yeah, I still have the phone protector on the gold plate of my LV that I put on the day I got it 5 years ago.  The gold plate has no scratches at all.  It's still like the day I bought it.


----------



## golden_goddess

thanks @ubo22 I never would've thought of that.

 how long is the warranty on the hamilton?


----------



## ubo22

golden_goddess said:


> thanks @ubo22 I never would've thought of that.
> 
> how long is the warranty on the hamilton?


I believe the MK warranty is only 1 year on their handbags.  Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong.  Therefore, I think it makes sense to get an extra lock right away during the warranty period to hold onto for the future as a replacement when the lock gets scratched up.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I believe the MK warranty is only 1 year on their handbags.  Someone else can correct me if I'm wrong.  Therefore, I think it makes sense to get an extra lock right away during the warranty period to hold onto for the future as a replacement when the lock gets scratched up.[/QUOTE
> 
> How do you go about getting an extra lock?]


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> How do you go about getting an extra lock?


I believe you can call MK directly and speak to their repair team to request a replacement lock.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I believe you can call MK directly and speak to their repair team to request a replacement lock.[/QUOT
> 
> Any chance  I can do that by email?  Quite expensive  to call from Norway to the  US...


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Any chance  I can do that by email?  Quite expensive  to call from Norway to the  US...


Yes, you can probably email or do an online chat, as well, to get in touch with MK about the lock.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Yes, you can probably email or do an online chat, as well, to get in touch with MK about the lock.



Just chatted with them online, and no help there...Just a loooong  summary of warranty issues  and so forth.  Not the quality of customerservice that I am used to when shopping  abroad. Sent them an email, but I'm not getting my hopes up...


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just chatted with them online, and no help there...Just a loooong  summary of warranty issues  and so forth.  Not the quality of customerservice that I am used to when shopping  abroad. Sent them an email, but I'm not getting my hopes up...


Sorry to hear that.  I hope they respond to your email.  Keep us posted.


----------



## paula3boys

Good luck on getting a lock. I asked for one because the day my other Hamilton was delivered, the lock looked horrible. They said they were sending one after I had to prove with pictures that I had a Hamilton. I never got the lock. I ended up returning the Hamilton. 

I will try the phone cover thing for my other Hamilton. I haven't used it much so it still looks brand new. Seems like silver doesn't have as many issues as gold hardware. WHY CAN'T YOU MAKE MORE SILVER HARDWARE MICHAEL KORS?????!!!!


----------



## ubo22

I just got my new dark dune Hamilton tote and applied pieces from an iPad screen protector to the hardware.  Just wanted to share some pictures.

First, I attached a piece to the hardware on the front of the belt underneath where the lock hangs.  You'll notice that I cut around the raised corner sections of the plate because the screen protector sits best on flat surfaces.

Second, I added pieces to the metal rod where the lock hangs.  You'll notice the front and two side pieces.  Sometimes the lock hangs from either the left or the right side of the rod, so I covered both sides.  I tried to cover the curved corner, but couldn't get the screen protector piece sized correctly.

Third, I covered the top hook of the lock.  You can see the edge of the screen protector pretty clearly in this picture.  I also covered the back side of the lock to prevent scraping there, as well.  It's hard to see the screen protector on the back of the lock, but it's there.

Finally, I put the lock completely back on the bag. I didn't protect the front of the lock because the raised MK lettering prevents the screen protector from sticking properly.  Again, you need to attach it to flat surfaces only.  You can't even tell from a distance that there is anything on the lock and plate.  The added benefit is that the screen protector provides a rubbery barrier between the lock and plate that prevents the lock from swinging wildly when you're carrying the bag.  Now she's ready to take out on the town!!!


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I just got my new dark dune Hamilton tote and applied pieces from an iPad screen protector to the hardware.  Just wanted to share some pictures.
> 
> First, I attached a piece to the hardware on the front of the belt underneath where the lock hangs.  You'll notice that I cut around the raised corner sections of the plate because the screen protector sits best on flat surfaces.
> 
> Second, I added pieces to the metal rod where the lock hangs.  You'll notice the front and two side pieces.  Sometimes the lock hangs from either the left or the right side of the rod, so I covered both sides.  I tried to cover the curved corner, but couldn't get the screen protector piece sized correctly.
> 
> Third, I covered the top hook of the lock.  You can see the edge of the screen protector pretty clearly in this picture.  I also covered the back side of the lock to prevent scraping there, as well.  It's hard to see the screen protector on the back of the lock, but it's there.
> 
> Finally, I put the lock completely back on the bag. I didn't protect the front of the lock because the raised MK lettering prevents the screen protector from sticking properly.  Again, you need to attach it to flat surfaces only.  You can't even tell from a distance that there is anything on the lock and plate.  The added benefit is that the screen protector provides a rubbery barrier between the lock and plate that prevents the lock from swinging wildly when you're carrying the bag.  Now she's ready to take out on the town!!!



Great job! Thanks for the tips, explanation and the photos. This is really helpful!
I am surprised that the screen protector fits so well even on the top hook of the lock (curved).
I am definitely applying this method if I ever purchase a Hamilton.
I have seen how bad the scratches can look with my friend's Navy Hamilton after about three months of daily use


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Great job! Thanks for the tips, explanation and the photos. This is really helpful!
> I am surprised that the screen protector fits so well even on the top hook of the lock (curved).
> I am definitely applying this method if I ever purchase a Hamilton.
> I have seen how bad the scratches can look with my friend's Navy Hamilton after about three months of daily use


You're welcome.  I may go back and try to figure out how to apply the screen protector to the curved edge of the metal rod.  I was in such a hurry to get my bag ready to carry that I couldn't be bothered with intricate details.  LOL.    It does take quite a bit of work to get it all protected, but it's worth it in the long run to prevent scratches on the hardware.


----------



## bellevie0891

Wonderful idea! Can't wait to try it. I like to keep my bags in tip top shape so this will be perfect


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Wonderful idea! Can't wait to try it. I like to keep my bags in tip top shape so this will be perfect


Thanks!  I eventually decided to take the screen protector off of the lock hook because it was a bit too much.  The screen protector on the metal rod is enough to prevent any scratching there.  And I never was able to get the curved edge of the metal rod covered, but it doesn't seem to matter much.


----------



## cdtracing

Thanks, ubo22!!  What a great idea & the detailed instructions with pictures are awesome!  I'm going to do this on my Aqua Hamilton I got yesterday & with my Dark Dune Hamilton when it arrives today.  It's a really good way to protect our investments!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> I just got my new dark dune Hamilton tote and applied pieces from an iPad screen protector to the hardware.  Just wanted to share some pictures.
> 
> First, I attached a piece to the hardware on the front of the belt underneath where the lock hangs.  You'll notice that I cut around the raised corner sections of the plate because the screen protector sits best on flat surfaces.
> 
> Second, I added pieces to the metal rod where the lock hangs.  You'll notice the front and two side pieces.  Sometimes the lock hangs from either the left or the right side of the rod, so I covered both sides.  I tried to cover the curved corner, but couldn't get the screen protector piece sized correctly.
> 
> Third, I covered the top hook of the lock.  You can see the edge of the screen protector pretty clearly in this picture.  I also covered the back side of the lock to prevent scraping there, as well.  It's hard to see the screen protector on the back of the lock, but it's there.
> 
> Finally, I put the lock completely back on the bag. I didn't protect the front of the lock because the raised MK lettering prevents the screen protector from sticking properly.  Again, you need to attach it to flat surfaces only.  You can't even tell from a distance that there is anything on the lock and plate.  The added benefit is that the screen protector provides a rubbery barrier between the lock and plate that prevents the lock from swinging wildly when you're carrying the bag.  Now she's ready to take out on the town!!!


As soon as I get back home from denver, I will do this to all my hammies, I just take the locks off when not in use, I have 2 packs of ipad screen just sitting on a shelf!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, ubo22!!  What a great idea & the detailed instructions with pictures are awesome!  I'm going to do this on my Aqua Hamilton I got yesterday & with my Dark Dune Hamilton when it arrives today.  It's a really good way to protect our investments!



You're welcome.  I did this 5 years ago on the metal plate of my LV Galliera (when first purchased), and it doesn't have a single scratch.  Just like new.



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> As soon as I get back home from denver, I will do this to all my hammies, I just take the locks off when not in use, I have 2 packs of ipad screen just sitting on a shelf!!



Good to hear.  Best to use the iPad screen protector over the iPhone one because it's a much bigger sized material from which to cut out pieces.  It does take quite a bit of time to get it done right, but once you're finished you'll be glad you did.  I've seen scratches on the metal plate of older Hamiltons and they really look bad.  Especially the ones with gold hardware because when the gold scratches off the silver metal shows up underneath!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ubo22 said:


> You're welcome.  I did this 5 years ago on the metal plate of my LV Galliera (when first purchased), and it doesn't have a single scratch.  Just like new.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear.  Best to use the iPad screen protector over the iPhone one because it's a much bigger sized material from which to cut out pieces.  It does take quite a bit of time to get it done right, but once you're finished you'll be glad you did.  I've seen scratches on the metal plate of older Hamiltons and they really look bad.  Especially the ones with gold hardware because when the gold scratches off the silver metal shows up underneath!



I saw a mk traveler in mk on Saturday that had a plate SO scratched up I'm not sure how they will EVER get rid of it. I should have taken a pic. I personally thought it should have been damaged out. It was not a display either, fresh out of the back, still in paper. Weird....I pointed it out but the SA just shrugged her shoulders. WOW.


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I saw a mk traveler in mk on Saturday that had a plate SO scratched up I'm not sure how they will EVER get rid of it. I should have taken a pic. I personally thought it should have been damaged out. It was not a display either, fresh out of the back, still in paper. Weird....I pointed it out but the SA just shrugged her shoulders. WOW.


Apparently, when the bags have been on display a while this happens.  I can't believe it happened with a non-display bag, though.  Not good.


----------



## bellevie0891

Has anyone considered/tried putting a thin layer of clear nail polish over the plate and lock to prevent scratches? I was thinking about it... Just don't want to do any damage to them.


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Has anyone considered/tried putting a thin layer of clear nail polish over the plate and lock to prevent scratches? I was thinking about it... Just don't want to do any damage to them.


I haven't, but I don't think a thin layer of polish will hold up on the hardware.  Just one thing scratching against it will take the polish right off.


----------



## Jaeniver

This is a problem with many designer bags with shiny hardware, not only Michael Kors bags. I own many bags for example from Louis Vuitton and this is a known problem with these bags as well.. The metal plates for example in front of the bags (Eva, Galliera etc.) are going to be scratched no matter what you do or don't do. I feel you because I do hate it when the scratches happen but I think they are inevitable. Because the scratches do bother me as well I try to avoid bags with big shiny plates and such. That's a pity but because the scratches make me feel bad about my bags I don't think it wise (at least for me) to buy bags that can have problems like this. The bags I already have with shiny plates and hardware I try to keep in as good condition as I can but I notice that I tend to use the bags with scratching issues less because I don't want to worry about my bag all the time when wearing it. I do baby my bags and still the scratches occur. If I were you I'd enjoy the bag and wouldn't mind about the scratches and next time you'll be buying a bag keep in mind the problems the shiny hardware can cause. It's a lovely bag even with a few scratches  If the scratches bother you too much maybe you should consider selling the bag and buying something more worry free instead? I'm sure you'll find a solution that's best for you


----------



## ubo22

Jaeniver said:


> This is a problem with many designer bags with shiny hardware, not only Michael Kors bags. I own many bags for example from Louis Vuitton and this is a known problem with these bags as well.. The metal plates for example in front of the bags (Eva, Galliera etc.) are going to be scratched no matter what you do or don't do. I feel you because I do hate it when the scratches happen but I think they are inevitable. Because the scratches do bother me as well I try to avoid bags with big shiny plates and such. That's a pity but because the scratches make me feel bad about my bags I don't think it wise (at least for me) to buy bags that can have problems like this. The bags I already have with shiny plates and hardware I try to keep in as good condition as I can but I notice that I tend to use the bags with scratching issues less because I don't want to worry about my bag all the time when wearing it. I do baby my bags and still the scratches occur. If I were you I'd enjoy the bag and wouldn't mind about the scratches and next time you'll be buying a bag keep in mind the problems the shiny hardware can cause. It's a lovely bag even with a few scratches  If the scratches bother you too much maybe you should consider selling the bag and buying something more worry free instead? I'm sure you'll find a solution that's best for you


I have an LV Galliera GM that I purchased over 5 years ago.  I covered the metal plate with a phone screen protector when I purchased it.  The metal plate today has absolutely no scratches.  It looks like new!


----------



## Jaeniver

ubo22 said:


> I have an LV Galliera GM that I purchased over 5 years ago.  I covered the metal plate with a phone screen protector when I purchased it.  The metal plate today has absolutely no scratches.  It looks like new!



I actually did this with my Gals as well but ended up taking the plastic off because I felt the bags didn't look right with the plastic on them. I'm just disappointed that designer bags have this kind of issues.


----------



## Tsundere

Love the idea of using screen protectors. I've thought of using coats of clear nail polish, but that's a much stronger material to use. I have to try that out ASAP!


----------



## ubo22

Tsundere said:


> Love the idea of using screen protectors. I've thought of using coats of clear nail polish, but that's a much stronger material to use. I have to try that out ASAP!


Definitely give it a try.  You can't even see the plastic covering of the screen protector on the metal once you put it on, similar to when you put a screen protector on a phone...it disappears.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Definitely give it a try.  You can't even see the plastic covering of the screen protector on the metal once you put it on, similar to when you put a screen protector on a phone...it disappears.




What kind of screen savers are you guys using? I can't get mine to fold around the bar and on the flat plate it barely want to stay down. A simple nudge with my finger pulls it up.


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> What kind of screen savers are you guys using? I can't get mine to fold around the bar and on the flat plate it barely want to stay down. A simple nudge with my finger pulls it up.


I use Invisible Shield by Zagg.  The iPad (tablet) versions will give you a lot of material to work with.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I use Invisible Shield by Zagg.  The iPad (tablet) versions will give you a lot of material to work with.


Is there a trick to getting the screen protector to stay on the bar.  I can't get mine to stay.  I bought Universal screen protector kit for Tech & audio devices because I could cut to size.  I don't know how long it will stay on the plate because it wants to lift along the edges.  Maybe it's the protector...I put it over the name plate of my Delancy & it wouldn't stay on.  I thought that might be because of the name lettering on the plate.  Where can I find the Invisible Shield by Zagg?


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Is there a trick to getting the screen protector to stay on the bar.  I can't get mine to stay.  I bought Universal screen protector kit for Tech & audio devices because I could cut to size.  I don't know how long it will stay on the plate because it wants to lift along the edges.  Maybe it's the protector...I put it over the name plate of my Delancy & it wouldn't stay on.  I thought that might be because of the name lettering on the plate.  Where can I find the Invisible Shield by Zagg?


I think it's your screen protector.  It really needs to be one of the premium brands to be most effective.  I think Invisible Shield retails for $30 for the tablet screen size, but you can get it for half that amount on eBay.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I think it's your screen protector.  It really needs to be one of the premium brands to be most effective.  I think Invisible Shield retails for $30 for the tablet screen size, but you can get it for half that amount on eBay.


I'll get the Invisible Shield.  I haven't carried my new Hamiltons yet because I want to protect the plate first.  You've come up with a great idea!  I am also wondering about leather protector spray for them as well but they are the Saffiano leather.  Should I go ahead & spray them with a leather protector?  My son also bought me the leather protector from MK when he bought the purse.  I've already sprayed the snake embossed to protect it.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I'll get the Invisible Shield.  I haven't carried my new Hamiltons yet because I want to protect the plate first.  You've come up with a great idea!  I am also wondering about leather protector spray for them as well but they are the Saffiano leather.  Should I go ahead & spray them with a leather protector?  My son also bought me the leather protector from MK when he bought the purse.  I've already sprayed the snake embossed to protect it.


Saffiano leather doesn't need rain/stain repellent treatment.  You only have to clean it when needed and moisturize/condition it occasionally.  Most dirt will come off with alcohol-free baby wipes if you don't have a leather cleaner.  Also, to save money, you can moisturize/condition with any plant-based oils, like extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## cdtracing

Sorry to be a pain but I'm not up on a majority of Tech stuff. LOL
Is this what you use???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZAGG-Invisi...eReader_Screen_Protectors&hash=item27f5d4eb73


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Sorry to be a pain but I'm not up on a majority of Tech stuff. LOL
> Is this what you use???
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ZAGG-Invisi...eReader_Screen_Protectors&hash=item27f5d4eb73


Yes.  I think this one is for the 1st generation of the iPad, which means it is cheaper than the more current versions.  I just picked one up for my second Hamilton a few months back.  Great price, too.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Yes.  I think this one is for the 1st generation of the iPad, which means it is cheaper than the more current versions.  I just picked one up for my second Hamilton a few months back.  Great price, too.


Thanks.  Just wanted to be sure.  I'm going to get a couple. I appreciate all your help! :worthy:


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Thanks.  Just wanted to be sure.  I'm going to get a couple. I appreciate all your help! :worthy:


You're welcome.


----------



## LVBaby702

Does anyone have a problem with the "KORS" lettering looking uneven?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

None of my bags have crooked letters but I have seen bags online and instore with wonky lettering. That's one of the main reasons why ordering online is risky, does not matter what brand either. I prefer to see items with my own 2 eyes. Sometimes it can't be avoided, you just send it back or exchange it. For some reason, the "L" on selmas is a little too close somtimes to the "E" in the word Michael. It's a word bar, tacked through the material. Human error I guess. I ordered uggs with the back label sewn on a little crooked on one boot, just sent them back for an exchange. Quick and easy.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I have seen and heard a lot about the straps on MK bags. Most of the used bags on ebay that have damage, is always on the straps. It is usually the cross body detachable straps. Not the straps themselves, but where they hook onto, on the bag. Seems the rings are pulling away with the stitching coming out. Seems to be the most sort of damage I noticed. I even had to send one back because of it.

Oh, sorry. I just noticed this was only about Hamiltons, although there again, I have see the shorter handles bend close to the rings and the stuffing coming out. or styrofoam or whatever that is , inside the handle. Have seen it just separate. Hard to explain. Here is a pic of one I had to send back. I hope this is the right pic! lol! Well, it's not the right pic but is a good example.


----------



## polskablondynka

LVBaby702 said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the "KORS" lettering looking uneven?



I personally haven't had an issue with the lettering. The only thing I notice on one of my bags is that the 'I' is closer to the 'M' than normal but nothing TOO noticeable. I have seen MK bags with crooked lettering though.


----------



## CinthiaZ

LVBaby702 said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the "KORS" lettering looking uneven?


We see it mostly on the Jet Set Totes. Is very common.


----------



## golden_goddess

I reached out to Michael Kors customer service and they sent me an email requesting info and pictures of my bag. When I try to reply to the email, it doesn't go through.  When I sent it to myself at another email address I am able to send it and receive it.  Has anyone else had a problem with emailing their customer service department?


----------



## golden_goddess

So I was finally able to reach customer service. I don't have my receipt, so unfortunately I'm out of luck.  Have any of you used  the rago brothers to repair/restore your bags? http://ragobrothers.com/michael-kors-handbag-repair.html
If you have can you please post pics of your repaired bags?


----------



## CinthiaZ

golden_goddess said:


> So I was finally able to reach customer service. I don't have my receipt, so unfortunately I'm out of luck.  Have any of you used  the rago brothers to repair/restore your bags? http://ragobrothers.com/michael-kors-handbag-repair.html
> If you have can you please post pics of your repaired bags?


I have never used them myself. There should a REVIEW section you can look at where people comment on their services. However, I HAVE taken my bags to local shoe repair stores. many of them repair designer bags. That way you don't have to mail it off and can keep it closer to home. As a matter of fact, RAGOs is a shoe repair place, also! Good Luck! Here is a link to some reviews about them.

https://www.google.com/search?q=rev...8#lrd=0x89c3a6b927d853a5:0x94018a3b8efa15d3,1

Cheryl Staley
8 months ago
Rago Brothers is one of the best repair companies around to repair handbags. I buy and sell handbags and often need them repaired. Every bag I have sent Rago Brothers is done very well and a very quick turn around. The prices are reasonable and ...More
Ronald Podraza
Ronald Podraza
11 months ago
Sent them a 20-year old Coach briefcase (satchel type) with the binding ripped and tattered along the bottom and up the sides.  Rago Brothers replaced the damaged binding with binding of identical color and you have to look with a magnifying ...More
adam embry
adam embry
a year ago
I can't begin to say enough about how impressed I was with their service and speed. I was only in town a few days for work and slightly concerned I wouldn't get my bag back in time. I shouldn't have been, because 4 hours after I dropped it off I ...More
Stew Danko
Stew Danko
2 years ago
Although the quality of their work is excellent, their mail in service could use some attention.  I sent a briefcase strap in to have the hardware replace.  The original estimate was $42, but would up being $65 because they misunderstood the ...More
Anthony Gervasio
Anthony Gervasio
3 years ago
Most experienced shoe, purse and leather repair shop. They are very hospitable, respectful and customer oriented business people. There&#8217;s not an issue that they can&#8217;t resolve.
Ethan Giffin
Ethan Giffin
2 years ago
Awesome, Awesome job on my Jack Spade waxed duffel...
A Google User
A Google User
3 years ago
Rago Brothers is simply the best in the business! I consistently bring them my wife's bags and shoes and trust them with properly handling our items that our worth thousands of dollars. Their expertise in all matters shoe and bag repair is ...More
A Google User
A Google User
3 years ago
I am amazed at what they did for my Louis Vuitton sneaker. I thought all was done with the scuffed $700.00 shoe. Then I took them to Rago Brothers. If you want your shoes repaired and looking brand new please take them to Rago Brothers. #1 in ...More
Scarlet Snow
Scarlet Snow


----------



## golden_goddess

Thanks ladies


----------



## ley2

LVBaby702 said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the "KORS" lettering looking uneven?



Can take a picture and show us? 

By the way I saw michael kors letter with slightly thicker width than usual, is it common too?


----------



## ley2

MK letters with thicker width..


----------



## Jeau7

Thanks for this tip! Was looking at the Hamilton but a bit discouraged. Now I'll have to try this!


----------



## Caseycare

This is happened to me twice with my gold plated padlock & key.  Michael Kors replace it twice within the warranty period.  Now that it's past warranty I have a beautiful leather bag and tarnished hardware.  I'm extremely upset!  Any issues?  I too have a Hamilton tote!


----------



## lachou

I have a question related to this.  I recently bought the Hamilton tote from an acquaintance who said she had just bought it and never used it and gave me a slight discount over the store price.  However, even though it's Saffiano leather, it started to get very wrinkled and slouchy within a week.  So I emailed Michael Kors to see if I could get it replaced through the warranty.  Since of course, I don't have the receipt from the store, they want the date code.  I checked and it said "Made in China E - 1403".  So my question is does this mean she actually had it for over a year and it would now be out of warranty or do they still sell bags in stores with that code?  Does anyone know?


----------



## hippiechic

I purchased a pre-owned MK metallic bag and there was significant fading, discoloration (I don't know what you would call it) on the back of the bag.  To me it looks as if some sort of liquid got under the metallic finish.  The areas affected were extensive.   When I brought this to the attention of the previous owner, she told me that there had been a recall of MK metallic bags about 4 years ago (when she bought it) but she didn't act on it.  I am just curious - was there ever such a recall of any type?  I tried to post a picture but it wouldn't go thru.  Not to worry, I did get a refund.


----------



## Karlita123

I bought a Selma Grommet and the E and L are kind of too spaced from the A


----------



## ambermoon

Karlita123 said:


> I bought a Selma Grommet and the E and L are kind of too spaced from the A



My Hamilton messenger bag is sooooo beautiful. Only the lock got tarnished pretty soon. I took a lot of care of my bag. But it's not that noticable as yet so I'm cool.

TBH, I think all contemporary brands have a decline in quality of late.......


----------

